

What would telecoms be like if no license was required? - lupin_sansei
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/4020259.stm

======
eru
The article is from 2004. Any news in the meantime?

~~~
falsestprophet
Yeah web bombed the country and had it invaded and occupied (seriously.)

~~~
eru
Oh, yes. I remember.

